# Klingspor Gold--"The Woodturners Dream Paper"



## opie (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi guys and gals, I felt compelled to post a thread about my most favorite sandpaper in the whole universe!  I used to buy it by the rolls at a local wood store.  The wood store closed and I ran out of every bit of my gold paper.  It last so long and does such a great job.  Very flexible too!  I prefer it over any paper I have ever used.  Depending on the density of the wood I am turning I use just one or all three grits 220, 320 (my favorite) and 400 and then I finish with all my micro-mesh papers.  I did not have any full pieces to figure out the brand name but I did recognize the wishbone like icon to be that of Kingspor.  YES!  Anyway, if you want a great sandpaper, this is it.  You may be able to find it cheaper somewhere but I am too tired to look for another site after researching for it the last hour.  Good woodturning to you my friends...http://www.woodworkingshop.com/cgi-...St=SR002X10G&coreDsc=2" X 10 METER GOLD ROLLS


----------



## Draygore (Mar 29, 2010)

Great paper, been using it for over a decade now.  I get to visit one of their three stores a couple time a year, and if I'm lucky they will have left over belt sheets in their bargain boxes.  The bargain boxes are 4'x4'x3', containing a variety of the gold, green, and brown paper.  It's a hit or miss, but every now and then I load up.

I have to recommend giving their "Shop Rolls" a try as well.  To me the best bang for the buck.  The cloth back is slightly less flexible than the gold, yet it still works great for lathe sanding. http://www.woodworkingshop.com/cgi-bin/8527F762/mac/qryitems.mac/itemDisplay


----------

